# Probleme mit mysql connector,odbc-verbindung fehlgeschlagen



## holysteiger (23. August 2007)

Hallo,
leider bin ich kein Profi, deshalb bitte ich eine evt. unverständliche Ausdrucksweise zu entschuldigen.
Ich habe meine AccessDB auf einen SQL-Server geladen, vermutlich von Apache/xampp.
Um meine DB zu "konvertieren" habe ich die Tools von der mysql-website heruntergeladen (migration,admin,browser)+odbcdriver(connector). Bisher hat eigentlich alles soweit geklappt.

Nun habe ich versucht von einem anderen Rechner aus, dort habe ich ebenfalls meine ACCESS-DB und den mysql-odbc-driver installiert auf die DB auf dem server zu zugreifen (via WLAN).
Da klappt nicht.

Beim öffnen von Access erscheint die Anmeldemaske vom connector mysql.Dort kann ich nur user und password eingeben. Im Feld database, auf die ich nicht zugreifen kann, steht  ein nicht aktueller DB-Name. Versuche ich trotzdem eine Verbindung aufzubauen, komnmt die FM: odbc-verbindung fehlgeschlagen.
Bitte helft mir, mittlerweile bin ich schier am verzweifeln.
Grüße Steiger


----------



## larryson (24. August 2007)

Hast Du schon mal versucht, die Tabellen neu einzubinden? Über den Tabellenverknüpfungsmanager?

Anscheinend scheint Deine DSN falsch zu sein. Sollte das nicht klappen, dann such mal auf Deinem PC nach der "odbccp32.cpl". Wenn Du diese aufrufst, kannst du die entsprechende DSN anpassen.


----------



## holysteiger (24. August 2007)

Morgen,
ok das hat geklappt.
 Aber ich verstehe ich nicht ganz,
meine Access_DB auf meinem Rechner habe ich überarbeitet (keine Tabellenstruktur o.ä.) und den Namen geändert.(210807 --> 230807)
Dies habe ich natürlich auch auf dem server gemacht.
Die ?DNS-Verknüpfungs-Icons?(heißen die so) waren ja schon vorhanden.
Das Blöde jetzt ist, dass ich diese wieder umbennen muss, damit ich mit meinen Formularen Zugriff bekomme, da dort ja auf die ?DNS-Verknüpfungs-Icons? verwiesen wird.

OK.Nächstes Problem. Starte ich den SQLadministrator. Dann kommt die FM: Either the service or the configuration file could not be found. 
Ins Programm komme ich trotzdem, aber ich kann z.B. keine Berechtigungen vergeben.
Rechts oben im Fenster steht: Dieser Abschnitt ist nur in Verbindung mit localhost verfügbar.
Verbunden bin ich aber.

Gruß Steiger


----------

